# Import/Domestic Tuning Clubhouse



## 3870x2 (Sep 27, 2008)

so, what do you have?
I have a 98 Mitsubishi 3000GT

Modifications are:
   sound:
      2x10"Kenwoods 4000W@2ohms, ported
      205W 6watt Surround Infiniti Sound System
      Sony Headunit
   Engine/Drivetrain:
      Stage 3 Racing Clutch
      Low Profile Racing Tires/Rims
   Interior:
      Custom Leather Shift Boot
      Brown/Black Themed Full Leather Interior
more mods to come of course
Times:
    1/4: Not run yet, stock 15.4
    0-60: Not tested yet.

PICS:













These pics are pretty old, changes are different subs, at the time i was only using a 600w amp as opposed to my 4000 now, i also have some class D kenwoods.
Also, this was january of 2007, so the pics are a bit older, when i first got the vehicle, ill get more recent pics up whenever i can.


----------

